# Ultra Low and Clear ...Ballistic Chrome



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

When out today with Marvin and Jeff , and had an absolute blast !!! , the bait of the day was Salmon Skien , hands down it out produced everything else we used , Single Eggs worked real good also , The custom floats worked out great also , Goby you are right that is one of the only floats I will need to have in my chest pack , I found out today that there is no need to fish clear plastic floats in Gin Clear water , that float worked awesome !! Gotta love that Centerpin !!!
Between the 3 of us we hooked over 50 fish today , here is a few pictures , Tried to post more pictures but the OGF limit is ten pictures !!





























































































Fish On !!!


----------



## J-fish (Jan 5, 2007)

Where was ya fishin, looks like ya had a blast 

THERES ONE!!!


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

must fiiiiish for steelhead

tooooooo many things to t to do <twitch> over the next 2 week...weekends

walllllls cubiicicccle clooosssiiiing in <twitch>

AWESOME!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

JESUS!!!!! I knew I should have went with ya.....I don't have many more vacation days, but I got like 6 sick days left....haha...

Great Fishing Joe!!!!

flash----------------------------------out


----------



## Steelie Junkie (Jul 2, 2004)

Another season begins with the fish porn..........


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

Just a quick question east right? I wonder when they will come in to the Vermilion and guess. I don't fish for them until the boats up for winter.


----------



## Chucky (Apr 6, 2006)

O rub it in just rub it in!! LOL Great job guys!! Fish On, You got/get a picture of your set-up? I use a 6'6 ugly stick w/ spinners. I'd like to try to learn something new this year.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

save some for the rest of us. I can tell u have put a lot of work in all of ur species. Tons of steelies b4 anyone really can even spot one, big crappies thru the ice, and that musky place u talked about a while back. all i can say is that u r one lucky dude.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Joe, you're killing me man. I knew I should have come down with the flu today


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

tubuzz2 said:


> Just a quick question east right? I wonder when they will come in to the Vermilion and guess. I don't fish for them until the boats up for winter.


Saw a fairly good size one roll in the river on our way out this morning.


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

Wow, sounds like a heck of a day...guessing you guys fished out east...Can't wait till they head up into the rocky and when I get a day off of school


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

Yeah I thought i would take a day off from watching the browns and listen on the radio, what a game. We went up east off the wall, saw a couple caught and I didnt catch any. Was still a great day out.


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

Looks like a good day. Great job Joe!

Joel


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

great pics as usual!

the addiction begins..... aragagaagaahhhh must catch steelie


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Has anyone been up to New York yet for Salmon ???


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Nope....i want eggs though.... 

flash-------------------------------out


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Chucky said:


> O rub it in just rub it in!! LOL Great job guys!! Fish On, You got/get a picture of your set-up? I use a 6'6 ugly stick w/ spinners. I'd like to try to learn something new this year.


Chucky
Here is the set up I use , it is a 13' wild river float rod , with a Custom Goby One handle and reel seat ( Thanks again Goby ) and the reel is a Okuma Sheffield centerpin reel , spooled with 10# Andes main line and then I tie on a roughly 24" piece of Flourocarbon line , I join the two lines with a black micro swivel and the floats I make myself , hope this is what you wanted 










Fish On !!!


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

KSUFLASH said:


> Nope....i want eggs though....
> 
> flash-------------------------------out


I have some extra Salmon Eggs if you want some , you can use then for sacs or we can do some singles up for you , You know I always have Egg's !!!!!!!!...Almost time for a egg run to New York for King Salmon and Brown's 
Wife is ready to kill me , she wants more room in the fridge ...LOL!!!


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

peple of the perch said:


> save some for the rest of us. I can tell u have put a lot of work in all of ur species. Tons of steelies b4 anyone really can even spot one, big crappies thru the ice, and that musky place u talked about a while back. all i can say is that u r one lucky dude.


Crappies thru the ice , I can not wait , that reminded me to charge my Vexilars and Aqua-vu ...Thanks Man


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

you are welcome. that does not look like spaghetti sauce in the first jar  are those eggs from last year?


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

peple of the perch said:


> you are welcome. that does not look like spaghetti sauce in the first jar  are those eggs from last year?


That is the picture of last ears eggs , I still have some left , they are still in great shape , they are the eggs I used the other day


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

Fish On said:


> That is the picture of last ears eggs , I still have some left , they are still in great shape , they are the eggs I used the other day


He eats them as river-side snacks. Personally, I like a granola bar or a Snickers.


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

Fish On, are the eggs store ones or did you source them from salmon yourself? Curious as store ones are $22/per pound for human consumption which are MIGHTY tasty with butter and bread.


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

hollandbass said:


> Fish On, are the eggs store ones or did you source them from salmon yourself? Curious as store ones are $22/per pound for human consumption which are MIGHTY tasty with butter and bread.


The egg's I use are not store bought....I don't think I could eat them ..LOL!! , they are from Salmon that are caught in New York


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

Fish On said:


> The egg's I use are not store bought....I don't think I could eat them ..LOL!! , they are from Salmon that are caught in New York


lol ya put me down for a jar-order!


----------



## Chucky (Apr 6, 2006)

Fish on, yes thats what I was looking for. 13' is long. You got the shock for that run for sure. How do you make your float pins.


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Chucky said:


> Fish on, yes thats what I was looking for. 13' is long. You got the shock for that run for sure. How do you make your float pins.


How do you make your float pins. ??

Do you mean how do I make my centerpin floats ??


----------



## Chucky (Apr 6, 2006)

yea, thats what I meant. lol I thought it was late when I posted but you topped the cake lol


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Chucky said:


> yea, thats what I meant. lol I thought it was late when I posted but you topped the cake lol


I turn them all by hand on my Mini Lathe


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice bobbers. So do u make the bodies and insert a thin pice of wood? Also how do u get the line on?


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

peple of the perch said:


> Nice bobbers. So do u make the bodies and insert a thin pice of wood? Also how do u get the line on?


Yes I make the bodies then insert the stem , I attach them to my line with the same style tubing as you use on blackbird style floats


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice job!
Pinning sure makes steelhead much more fun!
I am sure glad I made the switch last year!


----------

